# New 500 L from Can-Am



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What do yall think? Could it be a big player in the smaller bore category?

Looks like a 450 & 500 cc model. Power steering. $6400 sticker. 




Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Bruteforcekayaker (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it's a great idea to make some lower priced rigs to offer something to everyone, but I'm glad I bought the 800r. That's my only thoughts on them. Great introductory level prices


----------

